# What's the most successful thing you've done this year?



## patisserie16 (Sep 7, 2011)

2015 is almost over. Can anyone name one of the most successful things you've done in 2015? Could be anything (good grades, work promotion, round the world trip)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

This year? O God this has been my worst year ever. Um......go to therapy maybe :stu.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

I've successfully managed to become even more of a worthless nobody.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Graduated high school I guess... not much of a personal achievement as nearly everyone does it but it was nice.
Entered college, first in my family to do so. 

In terms of anxiety.... still stuck.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Come on guys keep the negativity out of the thread, need at least one positive thread on the forum. 

I'd say the most successful thing for me this year would be landing my current job.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Uhh nothing this year maybe next year


----------



## inker (Nov 16, 2015)

Won a long term client that gives me ongoing work, deadlines are relaxed so now I have time to focus on my hobby too.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Cleaned my room.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Met a woman on dating site, decided I desperately needed to get here quickly, sold lots of expensive books to raise capital, came over here, having intense relationship with her, managed to piss my ex off in the process (again) and now will have to find somewhere to live if and when i finally go back to Australia.

I think that's enough for one year.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Became homeless.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Passed my level 3 training in professional cookery


----------



## monolo (Nov 18, 2015)

There was quite a lot of major stuff that happened to me this year (like entering uni). Which has not been all positive I admit. Some regrets and time that could have been better spent.

But I think I am still the most proud of having made a 2-week solo trip to Australia. It's one trip that I will hold the fondest memories of - working on a farm, meeting new people, being free to explore a city and nature on your own.

Whenever I'm feeling low, I go back to read the journal entries I wrote when I was there, and it just makes me realise that the world is truly worth exploring and living for.


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

Had my first sexual experiences, but that's about it. Oh yeah, and got my first, second, and third jobs.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I stopped my habit of pulling out my eyelashes for about 3 months. The longest since I've started it. Just have to keep it up.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

Doing volunteer work and sticking with it! (Been there for 7 months now)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)

Making a friend at work who is also a manager. He's helped me gain respect among other managers and my coworkers, often telling others how hard I work.

This got me a better position and full time hours with benefits. He went out of his way to be my friend and looks out for me. There are some really nice people out there who recognize hard work.

I'm even confident enough that I would like to move up.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I managed to have a very happy relationship for a few months with a cute skinny foreign girl who had a great personality. We had an instant connection from the first date. Probably the best relationship I've ever had and I fell in love with her. It was bliss and I'm so lucky I found her and asked her out and made a good impression. We went on a lot of adventures together and she got me out of my shell and trying new things. Happiest I've felt in a long time and I started enjoying all of my life more from the positive energy she gave me.

Being with her sure felt like success. Things like this keep me going. <3


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Completed a season of motor racing in Europe.


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

flyingMint said:


> Graduated high school I guess... not much of a personal achievement as nearly everyone does it but it was nice.
> Entered college, first in my family to do so.
> 
> In terms of anxiety.... still stuck.


I'm on the same boat man. Congratulations! No as many people are able to achieve that as you may think.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Jun 26, 2014)

Just recently got an internship in an industry related to my major. Still alone and anxious though.


----------



## Darell (Nov 21, 2015)

patisserie16 said:


> 2015 is almost over. Can anyone name one of the most successful things you've done in 2015? Could be anything (good grades, work promotion, round the world trip)


This year I have managed to achieve a good position in my workplace. And, my best friend got scholarship for higher studies.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

So many adventures this year my goodness. I basically broke out of my comfort zone and traveled around, hit a couple music festivals, saw a ridiculous amount of live acts and met tons of wonderful people.

Fun and exciting year overall. 10/10 would totally do it again and probably will


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Been at my current job for a year and was promoted as well


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I didn't die. But I don't see how that's an accomplishment. It's going against what I want.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

Have a job waiting for me in 2016 :smile2:


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Ahh me....this yeah....Was incredibly good for me.For the first time in the last four years it was good.I have been more active socially and it gained me a little more self confidence and helped me define myself as a person.I managed to complete a four-months period class and had my first two jobs, it was really short term but it did count so much in my coping with social anxiety.I'm glad I came across this thread cause this way I can remind myself that I've done important steps this year.I'm satisfied with what I've achieved this year. 
Not to mention I confronted some of my birth relatives regarding their behavior which affects the entire family.Also confronted few of my fears and I befriended people


----------



## atypicallytypical (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for creating this thread and kudos to those who actually have the ability to feel proud of their accomplishments, big or small. For those who aren't, get the f out. Jk. For those who aren't, accomplishment is always present, but to be able to actually feel or/and recognize it is a completey different matter. We're all traveling our own roads. 

This year I...(sorry, more than 1.. I actually made this list the other week because I was thinking the exact same thing...what have I accomplished this year?)

Completed 2 coursera courses (about to complete a 3rd one)

Attended a few therapy groups and self-help workshops

Took up volunteering as a phone coach (it's a once a week commitment for 6 months going horribly but I'm doing it)

Picked up reading as a hobby again 

Started work again after a 2 year leave (once a week...going horribly as well and I might need to leave again but I am trying)

Got hardwood floors and new paint on the walls 

Saved some money 

Travelled somewhere I've never been 

Read poetry throughout poetry month (April)

Tried hypnotherapy (always wanted to try it, finally did, it was horrible for me) 

Took part in mental health studies 

Went to Lighthouse Park 

Started and am maintaining habits of drinking 6-8 glasses water regularly, showering regularly, brushing and flossing teeth regularly, and seeing my psychiatrist once a month (the small routines have really helped with depression..usually when I get in a funk, I will stay in bed for days on end ruminating and not taking care of myself.)

So yeah. Highs and lows in and out of this list but I'm trying to be nice to myself and acknowledge that baby steps count.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Got many boyfriends and many break ups. Whoo hoo, what a ****ty year for me!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Today, I survived teaching a graduate school level class for 1 hour.Maybe I can actually can survive this Masters Degree shït.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

I've made my first techno live with a friend at a club, was so hard the first 10mins....


----------



## Shybooknerd2000 (Dec 1, 2015)

This year I started freshman year in high school. And I was able to make a new friend. We are really close now and I'm suprised at how open I am with her!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

This full time job I just got.



OneLove21 said:


> Today, I survived teaching a graduate school level class for 1 hour.Maybe I can actually can survive this Masters Degree shït.


That is what scares me from grad school is the fact that you have to teach for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I wasted the whole year, and my savings. Oh well.


----------



## sighsigh (Nov 9, 2010)

Became an expert on SAD medications, and also started taking Nardil which cured my MDD and SAD. 

Do I win?


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Jesuszilla said:


> This full time job I just got.
> 
> That is what scares me from grad school is the fact that you have to teach for some reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I honestly hope that I won't have to do anymore 'teaching' until thesis time comes around.I couldn't even focus on my other class assignments yesterday due to the stress of having to lecture my class for 1 hour.I'm just glad it is over with. Thankfully,I had a partner too...but surprisingly it seemed that I did most of the talking and asking questions to my 18 colleagues compared to her.

Congrats on the full time job as well.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Started my own business


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Hopefully my prime number interpretation method. I've had some hits from Russia and China on it and the website I posted on is banned in China. That means someone knowledgeable was probably looking at it.

If that turns out to be unfounded, I don't know. That's it I guess.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

emotionally and physically, this was probably my worst year ever.

BUT, I finally got my associate's degree, and I'm starting for my 4 years in the Spring


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Started a business as well, turned over £10,000. But I still don't have what it takes to be a businessman and want to give it up.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Moved out
Acquired more knowledge on healthy eating/recipes
Traveled somewhere I always wanted to visit
Accomplished some tasks at work I never thought i could do
Misc self realization


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Stayed employed without quitting.
Stopped compulsive internet shopping.
Let love in.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I stopped making myself throw up, and got the g-tube removed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Survived.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

anxious87 said:


> Moved out
> Acquired more knowledge on healthy eating/recipes
> Traveled somewhere I always wanted to visit
> Accomplished some tasks at work I never thought i could do
> Misc self realization


That's a lot of really positive stuff. :O Congratulations on all that you've accomplished.


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

I've continued to go to school and get closer to my degree. I get high grades and proud of my achievements in college.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

SvanThorXx said:


> That's a lot of really positive stuff. :O Congratulations on all that you've accomplished.


Thanks! Took a bit to think about, was just going to post the first. Sometimes it can be hard to put the negative aside.


----------



## itsoover (Dec 3, 2015)

its over


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I've successfully managed to spiral downward deeper than I knew was possible. 2015 has officially been the worst year of my life. The only good thing about that is in all likelihood I don't think I'll ever have a tougher year, because I reached a brand new low due to a string of unfortunate tragedies.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

dreamingmind said:


> Got many boyfriends and many break ups. Whoo hoo, what a ****ty year for me!


At least you had regular sex. I didn't got to this point this year. I had my chances though.


----------

